# I'm planning on joining the US Air Force! (drug test advice)



## liquidwaltz (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I’ve come to the decision that I’ll be joining the USAF. I’m seeing a recruiter this Tuesday (Jan 31, 2012). I have a little dilemma… maybe you guys can help me with this. I smoked marijuana for the first time ever on Dec 31, 2011 (I hated it!). Then I decided to give it one more chance, so I smoked again on Jan 14, 2012 (I hated it even more!). I’ll never do it again. I’m 5’6” I weigh 145-148 lbs. (It fluctuates). I naturally drink about 2-6 glasses of water a day, and I exercise 1-5x’s a week, depending on how I’m feeling. I’m not too sure how much I smoked. I don’t want to lie to my recruiter and have it back fire on me if the government finds out I lied. My boyfriend’s sister is in the Air Force, and I have a friend in the Marines. They both said that when you meet your recruiter they do a drug test (urine test). How long do you think THC will stay in my system? Am I in the safe zone or should I just wait to meet my recruiter in Feb? Thanks to anyone who helps!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure it's out of your system by now. You're not a frequent smoker so the likelihood of it still being in your system is pretty slim. This is your career, though. Perhaps rescheduling is the better, safer choice. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

wait a month to be sure, and during that time drink lots of water but most specifically cranberry juice, preferably the most sour type, it helps cleanse the body of such substances, but since you're a physically active girl, even that probably isn't necessay if you wait ~1 month.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Since Marijuana is fat soluble it stays longer in the system than most. I believe traces can be found after 3 months.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Start drinking tea. If you're brave, have some vinegar.

P.S. Just wait til February, that's easier.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

marijuana stays in your system for at least thirty days. It's probably best to wait.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for serving our country!  Even if I don't agree with our various war situations, I appreciate the soldiers who serve.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I oppose the wars but I appreciate the dedication of people in the military.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao, im not telling you just so u dont have to wait a few weeks


----------

